# Help me identify my snail please!



## Chris85 (May 20, 2012)

These are the best photos I could get. He has one whorl coming out of the side that has a bluish-white dot at the very center of that whorl(new whorl forming?) He's a dark brown color and about 1/2" in size. I have had him for a month and he has not grown nor have I seen eggs/babies. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!







Thank you so much,
Chris


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Olive nerite.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Yup looks like an olive nerite snail


----------



## Chris85 (May 20, 2012)

Thank you both so much!!! This forum is so awesome. I hope one day I can contribute as much as everyone has helped me!


----------

